# dog from japan



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

i would like to take my day out of japan and it is kind of hurry .any one can give me a hard and what company is ok in service.


----------



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

is dog ,sorry ,and mt fd did mation a company call expet.does any one knows is that ok ?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

sorry i cant help but hope you get him/her out soon


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

World Vets International Aid for Animals are helping with the crisis in Japan.
Japan related queries E-Mail [email protected]

They also have details for shipping pets from Japan dont know if this will give you any details how to do it www.worldvets.org/index

If the link doesnt work then just google worldvets.org shipping pets from Japan, you can find the site that way it will come up on the listing.


----------



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

thx for your reply ,finally i find a company call export a pet .and thank god finally my dog is safe and happy now thx so much


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bkingdom said:


> thx for your reply ,finally i find a company call export a pet .and thank god finally my dog is safe and happy now thx so much


I am so glad you managed to get your dog out safely. It must have been a terrible worry for you.


----------

